# how did women bodybuilders go from..



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

this..










to...

*this*..


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Why is that man wearing a bikini?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


This and only this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

2nd pic is fake.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Has to be fake. Yug.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Don't forget the tren: http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...d-her-into-a-man/story-fneuzlbd-1226745139266


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

No, those pics aren't fake... Pic 2: these are the effects of too much male hormones in the female body at work.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Definitely real. There's a woman at my gym who's getting big muscles like that, along with the masculine jawline, thinning hair, and husky voice. Seems to be on the program.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Why does it matter to you?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

These pics is of a woman i've always admired. Lisa Lyons.

She was the first IFBB champion in 1979..

Here's what bodybuilders were really like back in the day..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lisa Lyons was considered the "first lady" of Bodybuilding. 

Her expertise was in kendo or "fencing"..

To this day? When i need motivation to work out, her and other natural pioneers help me to keep bodybuilding in perspective. and definitely reminds me that a body should be soft in all the right places, and sexy/strong..

i think that's why it matters to me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Slogger said:


> Definitely real. There's a woman at my gym who's getting big muscles like that, along with the masculine jawline, thinning hair, and husky voice. Seems to be on the program.


thanks guys for posting.. and yeah, she's real...

I was so tempted to go that route when i was competing. And it's fast and a lot easier than naturally trying to make muscular gains that i found out later is basically impossible without chemicals..

i did ask several of these types (roiders) "why?" and each of these ladies replied, *"it get's people's attention."* *"beats out the competition" "easier" "i'll do anything to get big"..*

Makes sense.. and i understand completely. But the price they pay for that attention and winning in the long run, is killer..


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I think most of these pics are hot. Well, except the second one in your first post... I've had an fbb like that hit on me once. Can't say the attraction was mutual. But I've seen others where I initially felt that they still had a very feminine body and had an attractive face. Until they started talking, with this voice that was almost deeper than my own. I know if you're bodybuilding you're not doing it for the attention of the opposite sex (or whatever you're into), but still, a woman that sounds and looks like a man just isn't going to be considered attractive by most people.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I know nothing about this but surely there should be leagues or weight categories when competing, like in boxing feather weight, heavy weight etc. for women and men that want to retain some sort of non-hulk-like appearance, I don't understand why they have to go to such extremes that something that is supposed to represent the strongest healthiest people are actually incredibly weakened by dehydrating themselves and unhealthy due to all the drugs.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

There *are* different weight classes, Mochyn, and they look like this afaik.

*Average Weight Divisions (Men)*​ Bantamweight 
143-1/4 lbs. & under

Lightweight 
over 143-1/4 lbs. to & including 154-1/4 lbs.

Middleweight 
over 154-1/4 tbs. up to & including 176-1/4 lbs.

Light-Heavyweight 
over 176-1/4 lbs. up to & including 198-1/4 lbs.

Heavyweight 
over 198-1/4 lbs. up to & including 225-1/4 lbs.

Super-Heavyweight 
over 225-1/4 lbs.

*Average Weight Divisions (Women)*​
Lightweight 
118 lbs. & under

Middleweight 
over 118 lbs. up to & including 132 lbs.

Heavyweight 
over 132 lbs.

The thing is, a lot of people, like thinkstoomuch101 already mentioned, just want to make "gains" as quickly and as easily as possible. And the obvious way for them to do just that, is through the use of roids. I imagine it might in some cases be even more tempting for a woman that wants to bodybuild, because most women just don't produce enough natural testosterone to get muscles at the rate a man might.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They still have women like the first one but they are called fitness and figure competitors now.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Christ, that face is going to haunt my dreams tonight. :afr


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> They still have women like the first one but they are called fitness and figure competitors now.


yep.. when that first started out? it was pretty much a competition of over the hill cheerleaders, dancers and gymnasts.

The competitions really didn't involve a lot of muscle, just tone, and agility. Quite impressive to see mostly the ex-gymnasts winning it due to their ability to flip as well as having a great/natural physique.

But alas.. a couple of years later? yep, you guessed it.. they realized they had an even better edge with winstrol V, D-bol, HgH and other steroids that the athletes were taking. They just don't use large doses like the Pro-Bodybuilding qualifiers. (especially the Miss Olympians).

Now the fitness/figure competitors are being tested as well. Many of them told me how they are passing the urine and polygraph test - *take a lot of vitamins before the urine tests - it clouds up the results.* Golden seal is another herb used to suspend the drugs in the system while the only the urine comes out..

The natural physique competitions? just as bad..i beat out a chick who told me she was on the juice - and passed the polygraph test with flying colors.. *("keep your voice in a monotone, works every time"*..):blank

Steroids are pretty much prevalent in almost every sport these days.. i'm learning that in every place there's a competition? People will do anything to win.. anything...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Nasty.


----------

